
US Army and UFO research group team up to study exotic UFO material. Seriously. - syllable_studio
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/research/a29504031/army-ufo-mysterious-technology/
======
syllable_studio
See also:

[https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/us-army-signs-
con...](https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/us-army-signs-contract-to-
study-ufo-material-and-make-better-weapons)

[https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/30498/the-army-
wants-t...](https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/30498/the-army-wants-to-
verify-to-the-stars-academys-fantastic-ufo-mystery-material-claims)

